# Wild camping in Ireland - North and Republic



## Tinapow (Jun 8, 2019)

Any info on driving and wild camping in Ireland. Thanks


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 8, 2019)

trev will be along and give you great info. you could say what ferry you are getting and how long you are going for. trev is a great guy and will give great info


----------



## witzend (Jun 8, 2019)

Tinapow said:


> Any info on driving and wild camping in Ireland. Thanks



There is a Irish motor home forum with a app for parking spots maybe worth a look Portal * Motorhome Craic

Wild Atlantic Way Official Travel Site | Discover things to see and do

Free Guide Book to the Wild Atlantic Way - Wild Atlantic Way Ireland Map and Guide


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 8, 2019)

Lots of places to wild if you keep your eyes open,esp north antrim coast up and into donegal.
If you have no pets or kids the trucker ferry to warren point is cheap but takes a longer time,free meal and cabin.
I you use it then once of turn right for newcastle where there is a 5 camper bay park at bottom of town behind co cos child play zone beside the shimna river.
There is also one at the top beside the big hotel and golf course but there is talk of barriers going up there.glenarm marina is good & hustons mill in broughshane where you can do slemish mountain and the glens,best plan is to do north coast carrickfergus to bally castle via the shore and go to magilligan to get ferry over to the south ireland donegal where there are many places to wild camp and lots to see.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 9, 2019)

*We did this*

Google Maps

Then Cork (Cobh) on to Rosslare and the ferry to Fishguard

Mainly wild camping


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 10, 2019)

Motorhome Craic definitely worth the money. Members sorted out a reliable service centre for our fridge.


----------

